# Hi Looking for friends in Japan coming in April for the Motor Grand Prix



## sammy123 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi I am looking for friends in Tokyo. I will come in April for the Motor Grand Prix. This is my first time to Japan and would be looking for friends who would be able to share some good experience of culture


----------

